# أرجو المساعدة من أصحاب الخبرة في تركيبة البرسيل جل



## tamer12 (7 فبراير 2013)

أرجو المساعدة من أصحاب الخبرة في تركيبة البرسيل جل أو أي تركيبة لسائل غسيل للغسالات الأوتوماتيك و نسبة الأنتي فوم.... لأننى جربت و كانت النتائج ان المنتج بيطلغ مغبش كتير بعد ما أضيف الأنتي فوم.
و لكم جزيل الشكر،،،،


----------



## xspeeder (10 فبراير 2013)

ما هي التركيبة الي قمت بها يا باشا ؟؟؟


----------



## tamer12 (11 فبراير 2013)

كنت بحط 5%لبص 2%انتي فوم فكان بيغبش و بيفقس الخلطه .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع منقول من الاخ المحترم chemicaling

تركيبة مقترحة لمنظف سائل محدود الرغوة 
فى وعاء من الستانلستيل وخلاط ذو سرعة بطيئة ضع التالى 

1- 8 كجم فاتى اسيد من زيت جوز الهند المعالج 
2- 25 كجم ماء 
3- 5 كجم محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( تركيز 40 % ) 
ويتم التقليب عند حرارة حوالى 50 درجة مؤية حتى يصبح المحلول رائق ومتجانس ثم اضف التالى بنفس الترتيب 
4- 4 كجم مشتت لا تشاردى ( غير ايونى ) 
5- 1.7 كجم مونوايثانول امين 
6- 4 كجم صوديوم سلفونات الكيل بنزين 
7- 1 كجم اثيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد (EDTA) 
8- 8 كجم هيدروتروب ( sodium p-toluenesulfonate ) 
9- 10 كجم صوديوم تريبولى فوسفات او تيترا بوتاسيوم بيروفوسفات 
10 - 10 كجم محلول سيلكات بوتاسيوم تركيز 40 % 
11- 0.2 كجم منصع ضوئى 
ثم يضاف لهم ( مع الاستمرار فى التقليب ) 
12 - 20 كجم عبارة عن محلول مكون من ( 2 كجم سى ام سى مذابين فى 18 كجم من الماء ) 

سيكون المنتج اشبة باللوشن ولكن يمكن استعمال الاضافة رقم 12 مكونة من ( 20 كجم من محلول 5 % من ال بى فى بى بدلا من استعمال السى ام سى مما سيعطى المنتج شكل رائق )​


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (11 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب على هذه التركيبة


----------

